# Oilfiled Job In canada



## bokm9 (Nov 7, 2008)

_*Hi all,

I'm Karim from Algeria I work in oilfield since 17 years I start my carrier as Well Technician and I growth to Well Intervention Supervisor and Field foreman Services, I'm looking for opportunity for immigration to canada can any one let me know the right way or how can i get Job offer.

Looking forward to hear from you guys.

Respectfully.
*,,,_


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You could start by getting your story straight!
Interesting that in 2011 you posted the following:-
Hello Friends.
I am oilfield sercices advisor having 5 years of experience.I want to work in Canada.Can some one please tell me how i will get Visa and work permit.
Please tell me the procedure.
Best Regards
karim

So since 2011 - how has 5 years experience suddenly jumped to 17 years!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------



## bokm9 (Nov 7, 2008)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> You could start by getting your story straight!
> Interesting that in 2011 you posted the following:-
> Hello Friends.
> ...


*
Hi Steve,

In 2011 I wrote that I've 5 years only in Well Services but in general I have more than 17 years in oilfield, I think it's clear now and if you have any doubt i can send to you all my reference letter from my previous company.

Respectfully.*


----------



## DavidMac (Dec 4, 2014)

Most oil jobs in Canada are in the West, Alberta and Saskatchewan (starting to boom) so as far as looking for work you would be best off checking the job bank sites for those provinces. 

I can't post URLs yet, but if you just search "Canadian Job Bank" it should come up.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

bokm9 said:


> _*Hi all,
> 
> I'm Karim from Algeria I work in oilfield since 17 years I start my carrier as Well Technician and I growth to Well Intervention Supervisor and Field foreman Services, I'm looking for opportunity for immigration to canada can any one let me know the right way or how can i get Job offer.
> 
> ...



Did you try looking at the GoC website for information?


----------



## bokm9 (Nov 7, 2008)

DavidMac said:


> Most oil jobs in Canada are in the West, Alberta and Saskatchewan (starting to boom) so as far as looking for work you would be best off checking the job bank sites for those provinces.
> 
> I can't post URLs yet, but if you just search "Canadian Job Bank" it should come up.


_*Thanks alot David,

Do have any idea how i can get job offer for canadian company.

How about Immigration agency who promesse people to get job offer.

Respectfully.*_


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

bokm9 said:


> Do have any idea how i can get job offer for canadian company.



Unless you have something to offer that nobody else does (which does not seem to be the case) you are highly unlikely to get an offer.





> How about Immigration agency who promesse people to get job offer.



Any immigration agency that promises jobs is lying.


----------

